

Mozilla Firefox Challenge Event (charity) - sgaither
http://www.crowdrise.com/celebrity-fundraisers/special/firefoxchallengeevent?utm_source=mozilla&utm_medium=snippet&utm_campaign=b

======
dailycavalier
TeamJS for Feeding America has already raised more than the celebrity
charities that started with $5,000 each. Good chance they'll be the top cause
and receive an extra $25,000.

